# Honeybee Democracy, 10/12/2010, Cambridge MA,



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

The Harvard Museum of Natural History presents a lecture and booksigning with Thomas Seeley from Cornell University.

As they face the life-or-death problem of choosing and traveling to a new home every year, honeybees employ a complex decision-making process that includes fact finding, vigorous debate, and consensus building. Thomas Seeley, world-renowned animal behaviorist and Professor of Biology at Cornell, will explore what these incredible insects can teach us about collective wisdom and democracy.

Free and open to the public.

6pm

Geological Lecture Hall, 24 Oxford Street.

Cosponsored with the Cambridge Entomological Club.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Forgot to mention:

http://www.hmnh.harvard.edu/plan_your_visit.html

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

